# Esdese vs Toshiro



## Uchiha Aizen (Jul 24, 2013)

Esdese feats:


Meliodas oneshots everyone if he gets serious
Meliodas oneshots everyone if he gets serious
Meliodas oneshots everyone if he gets serious
Meliodas oneshots everyone if he gets serious
Meliodas oneshots everyone if he gets serious
Faster than this fodder who is dodging bullets. 

Toshiro can only use up to Shikai, Bankai if its a rape.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2013)

Esdese one-shots the failure.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 24, 2013)

Esdese brings the white bitch to the torture chamber.


----------



## Uchiha Aizen (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone have a decent argument over who wins?


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 25, 2013)

Anything besides "Esdese kicks the living daylights out of this whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"? No, not much.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Who the fuck is Toshiro?

EDIT: Wait, I'm seeing a Shikai rule in OP so he's from Bleach. Who the fuck is he?


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Who the fuck is Toshiro?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I'm seeing a Shikai rule in OP so he's from Bleach. Who the fuck is he?



A snowy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who makes real ice-users like Esdese look bad. You might recognize him by the white hair and whiny attitude.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you going to elaborate on feats?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2013)

Being cooler


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2013)

Get it              .


----------



## Imagine (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahahahahaha. 

Icefail dies.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 25, 2013)

@Hay: Being serious for a moment, she froze an entire city at one point, as well as an entire river coupled with a good bit of forest at another. She can chuck hunks of ice the size of four story buildings like nothing and is generally no one you want to fuck with.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 25, 2013)

Kurou said:


> Get it              .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddp1pf_MB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 25, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> @Hay: Being serious for a moment, she froze an entire city at one point, as well as an entire river coupled with a good bit of forest at another. She can chuck hunks of ice the size of four story buildings like nothing and is generally no one you want to fuck with.



Could she solo Bleach?
Off topic: how fast are akame ga kiru characters


----------



## Imagine (Jul 25, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Could she solo Bleach?
> Off topic: how fast are akame ga kiru characters


Do yourself a favor and read the manga. It's good stuff.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 25, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Could she solo Bleach?
> Off topic: how fast are akame ga kiru characters



Not as fast as Bleach, but they're decently hypersonic. Scaling off of Kuro's death lizard, Esdese should also have somewhere around city block to multiblock durability at a minimum. Given some of Bleach's hax, I don't think she can solo, but in terms of DC she should probably outclass everyone but the top tiers.



Imagine said:


> Do yourself a favor and read the manga. It's good stuff.



This is true


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

She cant solo Bleach.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddp1pf_MB8[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't            .


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2013)

Shikai Toshiro at lowest level is still town level & in Bankai I don't think he is less than at least tripple digit kiloton.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2013)

Also give me a good visual of the river she froze & I will try to provide with a result about how powerful she is.


----------



## AliceKumo (Aug 12, 2013)

Esdese-sama tortures him all day long... no wait he ain't good enough for that (let's be honest her torturing someone is a reward), she just kills him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

what's her durability and speed ? 

and DC comes from freezing attacks only or something else as well ?


----------



## MAPSK (Aug 12, 2013)

Why was this thread necro'd?


----------



## manidk (Aug 12, 2013)

Hitsugaya has flight and is, to my knowledge, decently faster than Esdese.

Not seeing how she wins so hard as everyone is implying.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Hitsugaya has flight and is, to my knowledge, decently faster than Esdese.
> 
> Not seeing how she wins so hard as everyone is implying.



You forget that this is the OBD, where bleach can never win, even against peak humans.

Seriously you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), stop this shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

OBD wouldn't be OBD without all of its dumb cunts


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2013)

I could go on a long tirade here but the main point of it would be that this is the other cancer killing the obd.

So yeah don't do it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

some trolls just want to watch OBD burn


----------



## manidk (Aug 12, 2013)

It's better than the usual answer(which I have been guilty of before).

"Hurr hurr Hitsugaya wins but not in quality."


----------



## Fujita (Aug 12, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> @Hay: Being serious for a moment, she froze an entire city at one point



Do not remember this. When was this? (Might be in the bits I haven't read yet or my memory is just fucking atrocious.)



MAPSK said:


> Not as fast as Bleach, but they're decently hypersonic.



What, from the bullet dodges from like a meter or two away? Nah. 



> Scaling off of Kuro's death lizard



... and why the fuck would we do that?  

She is a human character, whose best strength/destruction feats come from her Teigu which lets her telekinetically manipulate ice. While that (and some nifty hype) does scream smash-its-face-in-with-a-giant-icicle-before-it-can-do-anything, there is no justification for applying any of that danger beast's raw stats to her own. 



Dastan said:


> Also give me a good visual of the river she froze & I will try to provide with a result about how powerful she is.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Fairly large, but you don't see exactly how wide the swath she froze is. Or how deep... deep enough for troops to ride across it and into the enemy city. 



manidk said:


> Hitsugaya has flight and is, to my knowledge, decently faster than Esdese.
> 
> Not seeing how she wins so hard as everyone is implying.



This

Also worth noting that her (most impressive) source of DC is freezing. And more to the point? Creating and manipulating ice. She is leagues less versatile than a character like Aokiji, who could freeze a person to a statue. Best she could do, I think, is just stick you in a lot of ice. At least as far as I can remember. 

Without looking at freezing energy, this is what she's got


*Spoiler*: __ 










Most impressive thing here is just knocking something that massive over. Didn't do much else to it.

and then

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fujita (Aug 12, 2013)

AliceKumo said:


> Esdese-sama tortures him all day long... no wait he ain't good enough for that (let's be honest her torturing someone is a reward), she just kills him.



...................



manidk said:


> It's better than the usual answer(which I have been guilty of before).
> 
> "Hurr hurr Hitsugaya wins but not in quality."



it's true though 

Double posting because I'm not sticking this in with actual arguments  

and the edit button is for suckers


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2013)

Fujita said:


> it's true though
> 
> Double posting because I'm not sticking this in with actual arguments
> 
> and the edit button is for suckers



Well yeah.

5-Star Post, by the way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2013)

so FAPSK at work again I see


----------



## Fujita (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumping in hope of some kind of response

C'mon MAPSK 

Or somebody


----------



## manidk (Aug 14, 2013)

They got served.

No need for said response.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Aug 14, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Do not remember this. When was this? (Might be in the bits I haven't read yet or my memory is just fucking atrocious.)



It seems that she froze a fortress within a northern city and turned some people into ice cubes when she first appeared in chapter 7. But it doesn't look like she froze the whole city though.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 14, 2013)

After she froze the river, she says she cannot use it again for a while, so that is most likely her upper limit.  

On the other hand, Toshiro generally holds back the power of his Zanpakuto in most of the situations he uses it in.  It is when he is using Tenso Jurin that he is at full power, and we have examples of what he can do in that case in both Shikai and Bankai.


----------



## Fujita (Aug 14, 2013)

theleechqueen said:


> It seems that she froze a fortress within a northern city and turned some people into ice cubes when she first appeared in chapter 7. But it doesn't look like she froze the whole city though.



Ah, there we go.

That's a detail I managed to completely miss when I read through that  

So eh, we have her able to create a decent amount of ice, based on the river and the city, fairly quickly if the river's any indication, albeit that's sort of a one-shot thing; if it fails, she can't use her Teigu for a while.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 14, 2013)

Esdese gets frost**ed to death.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> some trolls just want to watch OBD burn


So it's bad to watch cancer burn?


----------

